# DOS boot disk doesn't see hard drives



## joeaviator (Mar 10, 2004)

hello, i have windows xp professional and 2 hard drives - c (duh) and d. both drives are FAT32, so i know NTFS is NOT the problem. when i use a pure DOS boot disk, i get the good old A:\> but when i try to access C or D, it says "Invalid drive specified." it's been so long since i've used DOS, i can't for the life of me remember how to get it to recognize hard drives. it's at the tip of my brain, but i just can't get it. thanks for any thoughts!

justin


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy joeaviator...

Is this a pure DOS ( maybe dos 6.22 ) boot disk, or a W98 DOS boot disk ?

Reason I'm asking is, I think DOS 6.22 and below (could be wrong though ) still used FAT 16, and wouldn't see a FAT 32 drive...


----------



## joeaviator (Mar 10, 2004)

ok that makes a lot more sense now. it *is* pure dos....and i believe it happens to be 6.22. thank you for your reply!

j


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

No problem...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

So...

Can we mark this as SOLVED ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

> Can we mark this as SOLVED ?


I guess. But in case he would actually like to see those partitions----->

Get your Windows boot disks here:
http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

Or, here's one that can read NTFS partitions:
http://mybootdisks.com/downloads/bootdisks/ntfs/readntfsbd.exe


----------

